# Help with Luminox movement ?



## 25min2go (Jul 21, 2007)

:rodekaartDoes anyone know where Luminox gets their movement? All they say on the site is that it is a 25 jewel swiss quartz movement. I was wondering if they make their own or they use an ETA or what. Does anyone know?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know of any ETA quartz movements with 25 jewels... but I am sure I can be corrected if that's incorrect.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Isn't it stated on some site as Rhonda 715 or Rhonda 515. 
More likely 5 jewels. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 25min2go (Jul 21, 2007)

It could be a Rhonda, but Im not sure. All it says is that it is a multi jewel movement. I emailed the co. but they have not responded yet. For some reason I thought it said 25 jewel, but my mistake..it only says multi jewel...which if you think about it is funny because are there any with just one jewel?


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Actually, cheapie quartz watches have no jewels. This isn't as bad as it sounds, though, since, unlike in a mechanical movement, there is essentially no side load on the gears in a quartz.


----------



## roba (Feb 11, 2006)

*Multi jewel....*



25min2go said:


> :rodekaartDoes anyone know where Luminox gets their movement? All they say on the site is that it is a 25 jewel swiss quartz movement. I was wondering if they make their own or they use an ETA or what. Does anyone know?


Try:

25 jewel site:luminox.com

as a google search. The site mentions 25 jewel mechanical movements, all of the quartz ones are "multi jewel".


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

25min2go said:


> :rodekaartDoes anyone know where Luminox gets their movement? All they say on the site is that it is a 25 jewel swiss quartz movement. I was wondering if they make their own or they use an ETA or what. Does anyone know?


If they would produce inhouse quartz movements they would have mentioned it, wouldn´t they ?
The 25 jewels movement is supposed to be an ETA 2824-2 mechanical movement. Traser uses a 7 jewels Ronda 715 or Randa 710. Probably the same with Luminox though. Not considered to be a high-end-quartz.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Bruce Reding said:


> Actually, cheapie quartz watches have no jewels. This isn't as bad as it sounds, though, since, unlike in a mechanical movement, there is essentially no side load on the gears in a quartz.


I thought most of the purpose of the jewels acting as bearings was to reduce the friction and wear in metal-to-metal bearings? The side loads are proportional to the torque transmitted by the gears aren't they? Presumably the torques used to drive the hands are the same in quartz and mechanical, so is the difference all due to the torque devoured by driving the balance wheel and escapement? I thought I understood this and now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

artec said:


> I thought most of the purpose of the jewels acting as bearings was to reduce the friction and wear in metal-to-metal bearings? The side loads are proportional to the torque transmitted by the gears aren't they? Presumably the torques used to drive the hands are the same in quartz and mechanical, so is the difference all due to the torque devoured by driving the balance wheel and escapement? I thought I understood this and now I'm not so sure!


The side load in a mechanical movement, which is borne by the gear teeth and pinion pivots, is orders of magnitude larger than in a quartz movement. This is because the power source is an enormous, tightly wound spring that is constantly pressing on the gears. In a quartz, the power source is a battery, and it just causes a motor to move once a second. No huge geardown. No pressure on the train at all between "ticks".


----------



## 25min2go (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks to all for the input. Im new to the game and trying to learn what I can!:-!


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

so the ronda is not a high quailty movement>?


----------



## roba (Feb 11, 2006)

*It's not necessarily not a high quality movement...*



TraserH3 said:


> so the ronda is not a high quailty movement>?


It's not a _special _movement in the sense that it's, say, thermocompensated to cope with temperature differences or has interesting complications. It is, however, a good, solid quartz movement and, in that sense, is a quality movement.


----------



## AndyPac (Jul 17, 2013)

25min2go said:


> Thanks to all for the input. Im new to the game and trying to learn what I can!:-!


How come, with every single comment on this thread, not a single one of them answers the question? This is exactly what I find so frustrating when visiting "expert" forums. Quite ridiculous, really.

Now, does anyone know where to get an ETA Luminox movement from? Don't worry about the amount of jewels, I can always ask when I get the details of a supplier.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

AndyPac said:


> How come, with every single comment on this thread, not a single one of them answers the question? This is exactly what I find so frustrating when visiting "expert" forums. Quite ridiculous, really.
> 
> Now, does anyone know where to get an ETA Luminox movement from? Don't worry about the amount of jewels, I can always ask when I get the details of a supplier.


Open the caseback and post a good pic. That will help.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

You might get more responses posting it other fora.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

ronalddheld said:


> You might get more responses posting it other fora.


Probably not. Most tend to chew up folks who post with an 'tude :-d We're pretty friendly here... for the most part.


----------



## atcdav (May 15, 2007)

Ronda 515 is 1 jewel


----------

